# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما معنى الطلسم أو المطلسم؟

## أمينه الهواري

ما معنى الطلسم أو المطلسم؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جاء في المعجم الوسيط صـ 562



> (طَلْسَمَ) أطرق وعبس
> والساحر ونحوه: كتب طلسما. والشيء: عمل له طلسما. 
> ومن كلام الصوفية: سر مطلسم, وحجاب مطلسم, وذات مطلسم= غامض
> ( الطلسم ) ( في علم السحر ): خطوط وأعداد يزعم كاتبها أنه يربط بها روحانيات الكواكب العلوية بالطبائع السفلية لجلب محبوب أو دفع أذى. وهو لفظ يوناني لكل ما هو غامض مبهم, كالألغاز والأحاجي.
> والشائع على الألسنة: طلسم, كجعفر, ويقال: فك طلسمه, أو طلاسمه= وضحه, وفسره (ج) طلاسم

----------

